# Old line spools



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Save old line spools when filling reels. They come in handy for working on reels in the future. Especially the deeper ones such as from 300 yds of Power Pro or 10 colors of leadcore. Use a 3/8 screw, washers, and nut through center. Put on cordless drill to empry reel. Put on large screwdriver in vise for refilling reel.


----------



## snaggletooth (Nov 30, 2015)

I do the same, cordless drill to wind and screw driver in vise to reel up. if there were no line twists to begin with, there will still be no line twists


----------



## whalernut207 (Nov 9, 2013)

I put all my line on with a bolt 2 rubber threaded t nuts and 2 nylon washers. Sandwich the spool between the t nuts and washers on the bolt.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

I do the same and use my drill to strip line off quickly and easily.


----------

